# Advance Fionda Big Mod



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello

Advance Fionda Big is the first slingshot that I have bought and it was terrible.

Its much better and accurate after some modifications, like TheraBand Gold flatbands and self made pouch (leather is from safety boot).

Pictures before and after


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a different slingshot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not much left fron the original Fionda, angle grinder is very good tool :headbang:


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

is that the roll up tube flat band attachment? did you leave any of the radius when you cut the tips?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

fred45 said:


> is that the roll up tube flat band attachment?


Yes



fred45 said:


> did you leave any of the radius when you cut the tips?


No I didn't but if I would do it again, I would left some radius and use gypsy tab-band attachment.


----------

